# Awesome news



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I had to call Ashely (RunAround) right away!

Angie went Grand Champion Junior Doe today!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :leap: :stars: :sun: :dance: :clap: 

Please pardon her set up as she was way beyond exhaused by the time I could get this picture.

More to come


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Pictures

waiting for show to start
[attachment=4:29a4yxnh]August 23rd show 001.jpg[/attachment:29a4yxnh]

[attachment=3:29a4yxnh]August 23rd show 002.jpg[/attachment:29a4yxnh]

All tired out
[attachment=2:29a4yxnh]August 23rd show 003.jpg[/attachment:29a4yxnh]

Candid none set up pictures
[attachment=1:29a4yxnh]August 23rd show 006.jpg[/attachment:29a4yxnh]

[attachment=0:29a4yxnh]August 23rd show 007.jpg[/attachment:29a4yxnh]


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

:stars: :stars: :stars:  *Congratulations*  :stars: :stars: :stars:

You worked hard, Angie worked hard, congrats on the win. Shes a beautiful little girl and well deserving of her title. 
Andi


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

sister and brother in law came by -- so now there are pictures of me.

They got there just in time for the champion challenge class that I put Angie in for the second show
[attachment=4:2amqk5uk]August 23rd show 010.jpg[/attachment:2amqk5uk]

BIL petting Angie
[attachment=3:2amqk5uk]August 23rd show 011.jpg[/attachment:2amqk5uk]

[attachment=2:2amqk5uk]August 23rd show 012.jpg[/attachment:2amqk5uk]

Junior Champion Challenge class -- angie and I are coming into the ring last
[attachment=1:2amqk5uk]August 23rd show 013.jpg[/attachment:2amqk5uk]

[attachment=0:2amqk5uk]August 23rd show 014.jpg[/attachment:2amqk5uk]


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

here you can see how well she is leveling out - again in the back
[attachment=1:2ttbn7dp]August 23rd show 015.jpg[/attachment:2ttbn7dp]

[attachment=0:2ttbn7dp]August 23rd show 016.jpg[/attachment:2ttbn7dp]

she placed 3rd in the champion challenge class :greengrin:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

ok some proud owner pictures - think there is enough :wink: :shades: I actually have more :roll: 
[attachment=5:yshcpxri]August 23rd show 019.jpg[/attachment:yshcpxri]

[attachment=4:yshcpxri]August 23rd show 021.jpg[/attachment:yshcpxri]

[attachment=2:yshcpxri]August 23rd show 022.jpg[/attachment:yshcpxri]

[attachment=3:yshcpxri]August 23rd show 025.jpg[/attachment:yshcpxri]

[attachment=1:yshcpxri]August 23rd show 027.jpg[/attachment:yshcpxri]

Last but not least Sweet Pea received 3rd place in her class (of 6) in both shows
[attachment=0:yshcpxri]August 23rd show 029.jpg[/attachment:yshcpxri]


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Thank you crocee! 

I am so excited..... never expected such success in my first year of showing!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

congratulations StaceyRoop,,,,,,,,,,,,,, all your goats are nice and the pictures are great...thanks for sharing your win........ :leap:


----------



## Pheonix08 (Mar 9, 2008)

Congrats and nice goats!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

I always thought she was a beauty. Congrats! :stars:


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh and are you hooked on showing yet? :ROFL: 

Those LV goats sure do WIN! Even if they are just half LV.. And Xcell is very nice too! So that cross was bound to be great :greengrin:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Congrats again! I can never get enough pics of Angie. :wink: 

I am sooo happy for both of you... might need a kid out of her. :shades: lol

:stars: :stars: :wahoo: :stars: :stars:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

thanks guys, I am just so stunded by all this it is great


----------



## harmonygoats (Nov 20, 2007)

Congratulations !! :leap: :stars:


----------



## trob1 (Oct 5, 2007)

Stacey that is so great. Love the pictures.


----------



## Shelly (Oct 5, 2007)

Congratulations Stacey :stars: Shelly


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*CONGRATULATIONS STACEY AND ANGIE*

*Sw'P too......you have worked so hard with your girls and it shows....* :stars:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

thanks guys!!! I am still on cloud nine! :leap:


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

Congratulations to you, Angie and Sweet Pea! :thumb: As for the pictures-awesome-there can never be too many!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I see we have another goat fanatic! :thumb:


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

Congrats Stacey! I know you were and are still so happy for the win!!!!!! :wahoo:


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

Wow, congrats Stacey!!! That ribbon is bigger than she is :wink: . I know they are hoping to get the Nigerians officially added to the ADGA shows this coming year. They had a page to sign for that to happen at our fair this year. I dont know if they got a lot of signatures or not though.


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

Congrats to you Angie to.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

CONGRATS!!!!! 


I wish we had more shows around here so that I could put mine in


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Congrats! That is awesome!! :stars:


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

That is awesome!! Congrats!! :stars:


----------



## smwon (Aug 3, 2008)

Congrats and the goats look great!


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

That is SO great Stacey!! Congratulations!!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

kelebek said:


> CONGRATS!!!!!
> 
> I wish we had more shows around here so that I could put mine in


there were only 3 venues in my area with two shows at each.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Congratulations Stacey. That is wonderful news. Well it looks like you now have the show bug. It is a wonderful bug to have. :dance: 
Look at that smile. It is a wonderful feeling.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

yah been bitten really bad! I bought another show doe and I cant wait to show her --- but that wont happen for a little while yet as all the shows are done in my area I do believe. I will get to show her as an older yearling next year though.


yup yup been bitten pretty bad


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

I told you so Stacey! its so addicting isnt it! I only went to one this year and i want to go to more.
beth


----------

